# Panasonic Announces "G90/G91/G95" Hybrid Mirrorless



## VidThreeNorth (Apr 5, 2019)

Panasonic has announced its "G90/G91/G95" camera which in some regions will be available body only, and in all regions in a kit with a 12 - 60mm zoom.  US price is $1,199.00 (kit only) and availability is expected May 2019.

"Panasonic Lumix DC-G95/G90 features a 20MP sensor, weather-resistant body and built-in V-LogL", dpreview staff, Published Apr 5, 2019 by DPreview.com."

Panasonic Lumix DC-G95/G90 features a 20MP sensor, weather-resistant body and built-in V-LogL


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2019)

Skimmed the article. The upcoming camera sounds nice.


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 5, 2019)

I would still probably go with G9 especially if this results in price coming down?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 6, 2019)

I love my G9. It would have to be something extra extra special for me to consider a change..


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 6, 2019)

It appears to be between the GX9 and the G9. From how I read it GX9 owners will gain, such as better viewfinder, fully articulating screen, but G9 owners will lose with less auto focus points and no 6k or 80mp high res. I think if you already have GX9 you are better of looking at G9. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Apr 6, 2019)

dPreview has a 53-image gallery made with a pre-production G95.


----------

